# Roll cage insurance?



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Posting for a friend who runs a R32GTR. He would like to put a BOLT IN cage in his car, however he phoned A-Plan (present insurer's) and they bascically told him no way! Can anyone suggest a good insurance company that would give a sensible quote?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Try Pace Ward.

Cheers,


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

not sure why they said that, they insured my LM with a rollcage....and I did tell them...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i know alot of insurance company dont like them. But why?

I would like one in my car for safety only. Not because the car is going to be a track queen or simular. 

I cant see why uping the safety of my car will cost more on insurance.


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

im sure its because once a roll cage is fitted then its expected you will drive it harder and faster and more likely to crash. thats what i reckon anyway lol


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

thats daft. You may aswell say that your insurance is going to cost more because you have an alarm fitted! Because you may now leave the car in not safe area/dark back streets etc.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I had mine with A plan with the cage, no worries. 

Same with brake upgrades, the fact it helps stop you quicker is irrelavant!!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I believe insurers don't like it as it put a hard structure nearer to the head. Roll cages are used in race cars with drivers wearing a helmet and harnesses.

Cheers,


----------

